# Is There A Sure Sign You Have a Hernia?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

I was watching the Friends sitcom on TV where Joey has a hernia and tries to ignore the pain during acting auditions.  I think everyone who ever talked about their hernias said they could feel a lump in the area of the pain.

I really don't think I have a hernia, but might have pulled a muscle on the left side near my stomach.  I've been mowing for a couple of days really tall wet grass and weeds, and have been having to fight a bit to get my lawn mowers through it all without stalling every two minutes.  Lots of hard pushing and pulling, so I'm not surprised if I strained something.

Has anyone had experience with hernias?  Any sure signs to look for, or symptoms you can share?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the videos April.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

You are most welcome.


----------



## Lon (Jun 17, 2015)

I had  bi lateral hernias and no symptoms  other than a large lump on both sides.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2015)

So you were able to feel the lumps yourself Lon?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 17, 2015)

My daughter had a hernia when she was about 4 or 5. When the doc diagnosed it,he called in all the nurses on the floor to come and take a look at "what an inguinal hernia looks like on a girl." Common in boys,not so much in girls. Must be common in our family though,because my niece had one too. And yes,you can feel a lump. I had actually diagnosed it myself before I even took her to the doc due to having seen my niece`s a few years prior.


----------



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

Story told by my Dad: his brother, two years younger, liked to show off by hefting heavy bags of flour in their family store. At 13, he hefted himself out a nice hernia, which was surgically repaired, and he had no further problem the rest of his life. The repair was done in 1915! Surprising the degree of expertise that long ago.     imp


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 1, 2015)

Bulge and possible groin pain. Also be aware people who had some kind of colon or abdominal surgery can get an incision hernia I think it's called. I know several people who have had a hernia as a side effect of previous colon or abdominal surgery. One had trouble with infections along with the hernia.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a Hiatal Hernia.  There is no real physical sign, but bloating and a kind of internal pressure that presses upward and outward under the left side of my rib cage means I have upset it.  This type of hernia happens when the stomach bulges up along the esophagus and out through the diaphragm.  I go to the chiropractor and he can often press it down back into place.  Imagine a small balloon in your fist and you squeeze it and it bulges out between your fingers this is what happens with this kind of hernia.  My fix is a temporary one but I do not want surgery.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 27, 2015)

I had a single sided inguinal hernia.  Obvious lump but no pain.  Cured by simple OP with a local anaesthetic and back in action  in a couple of weeks.  That was 5 years ago and I still get twinges from it !!


----------



## imp (Jul 27, 2015)

This tendency seems to "run in the family". My Dad's younger brother got one at 13, in about 1916, his youngest brother got a "double", both sides, straining while carrying cast iron radiators upstairs in the house he was building, and my Dad himself got one, he claims he felt the "tear" as he sneezed, when he was about 50.

I have dreaded getting a hernia all my life, knowing this family history, have busted my back and posterior all my life, so far, luck has been with me!    imp

Edit: Did get a hemorrhoid once, though, straining while carrying concrete slabs.


----------

